# Billing/Invoicing



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm debating between doing two things here, as they are the two that I can think of that make sense.

Option 1:

Send invoices on set dates during the month, as in Jan 1 and Jan 15 or something along those lines, if it snows.

Option 2: 

Bill after each event


What has worked for you guys in the past? Also does anyone happen to have an example of a good invoice? I'd rather send a profesional looking invoice rather then a tacky one.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I bill after each event. But I wait a few days in case we get more, that and I normally need a few days of rest. 

In the winter money is tight for us. So I cant wait a month before I even send a invoice.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

I bill after each event. If you have Microsoft Office, they have free service invoice templates that you can use.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Once a month for my seasonal accounts.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

What I was thinking if I did weekly was Bill 3 or 4 days after the event, unless we are getting more subsiquent storms, then send it out after the storms are done.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

beanz27;1553484 said:


> I'm debating between doing two things here, as they are the two that I can think of that make sense.
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> ...


*just knock on the door , grab your cash , and be on your way . people get Amnesia.

Amnesia (disambiguation).

Amnesia (from Greek Ἀμνησία) is a deficit in memory caused by brain damage, disease, or psychological trauma.[1] Essentially, amnesia is the loss of memory. The memory can be either wholly or partially lost due to the extent of damage that was caused.[2] There are two main types of amnesia: retrograde amnesia and anterograde amnesia. Retrograde amnesia is the inability to retrieve information that was acquired before a particular date, usually the date of an accident or operation.[3] In some cases the memory loss can extend back decades, while in others the person may lose only a few months of memory. Anterograde amnesia is the inability to transfer new information from the short-term store into the long-term store. People with this type of amnesia cannot remember things for long period of time. These two types are not mutually exclusive. Both can occur within a patient at one time. Case studies, such as that of patient R.B., show that both types of amnesia can occur simultaneously. Case studies also show that amnesia is typically associated with damage to the medial temporal lobe. In addition, specific areas of the hippocampus (the CA1 region) are involved with memory. Research has also shown that when areas of the diencephalon are damaged, amnesia can occur*


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1553496 said:


> Once a month for my seasonal accounts.


you really ought to think twice about divulging private business practices on public forum :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Once a month, that's enough paperwork for me. How is billing after every storm then waiting a few days work? What happens if it snows every 3-4 days? Like 2yrs ago. So some of you guys just bill whenever is what you're saying. Billing twice a month really is only going to get you payed 15 days sooner, maybe.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

1st of the month for previous months services for "per". Seasonals start November 1


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Once a month. I use express invoice.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

All my billing is set up on a net 10 account for everything. Plowing, trucking, ect.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I invoice everything just as the OP stated, the 1st and 15th of every month. On a normal winter that seem to keep my cash flow exactly where it needs to be. I also have a net 10, so basically I am paid on the 11th, and 25th of every month.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

O Crap! Is today the 1st.......................?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Like the rest the 1st and 15th of the month. The churches want it after each push. That's easy I just put in the door  I also send out a email on the 10th as a reminder that works really really good


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

We're 100 percent seasonal, commercial and municipal only. Total contract amount divided by five instalments invoiced the first of each month starting November 1st, payable upon reception. Most customers pay within 30 days. Extras (e.g. salting, hauling, etc.) are invoiced on the 15th and at the end of the month. Again, most are paid within 30 days. After 45 days, the office calls the customer, preferably just before a snowstorm, and hints broadly that payment is expected very soon. Usually works. Our final instalment is invoiced March 1st; here in Montreal that normally gives us another snowfall or two to use a incentive to pay.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

If you bill after each even it gets confusing.. In a World where you sent an invoice out and EVERYONE paid it right when they got it, that would be good. But what happens is You get invoice #1 back from some people when you're currently on Storm/ invoice #4... So now you have to keep track.. 

I've had much luck with billing out on the 1st and 15th 
This way you're not waiting 30 days for your money... Also i've had people almost faint from sticker shock after 30 days.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep,seasonal. 5 equal payments starting Nov1st


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

> If you bill after each even it gets confusing.


I'm a GC so we already have a system in place. It's actually quite simple & not confusing at all. If we fix your leaky roof, plow your driveway, etc., payment is due in full upon completion.Thumbs Up



> But what happens is You get invoice #1 back from some people when you're currently on Storm/ invoice #4... So now you have to keep track..


We are always keeping track. We use a thing called a "Snow Service Log". As far as your example of getting paid for invoice #1 when we're on storm #4:

We wouldn't let our customer get that far behind in paying us. In fact, they would be a "former customer" long before that:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Meezer;1555419 said:


> I'm a GC so we already have a system in place. It's actually quite simple & not confusing at all. If we fix your leaky roof, plow your driveway, etc., payment is due in full upon completion.Thumbs Up
> 
> We are always keeping track. We use a thing called a "Snow Service Log". As far as your example of getting paid for invoice #1 when we're on storm #4:
> 
> We wouldn't let our customer get that far behind in paying us. In fact, they would be a "former customer" long before that:laughing:


So they could be a former customer by the 4th plow in one week?


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

grandview;1555426 said:


> So they could be a former customer by the 4th plow in one week?


Putting aside that we never had 4 events in one week for any of our residential accounts & that our customers are fully aware what the payment terms are before they sign our contract:

Yes, absolutely


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Spool it up;1553519 said:


> *just knock on the door , grab your cash , and be on your way . people get Amnesia.
> 
> Amnesia (disambiguation).
> 
> Amnesia (from Greek Ἀμνησία) is a deficit in memory caused by brain damage, disease, or psychological trauma.[1] Essentially, amnesia is the loss of memory. The memory can be either wholly or partially lost due to the extent of damage that was caused.[2] There are two main types of amnesia: retrograde amnesia and anterograde amnesia. Retrograde amnesia is the inability to retrieve information that was acquired before a particular date, usually the date of an accident or operation.[3] In some cases the memory loss can extend back decades, while in others the person may lose only a few months of memory. Anterograde amnesia is the inability to transfer new information from the short-term store into the long-term store. People with this type of amnesia cannot remember things for long period of time. These two types are not mutually exclusive. Both can occur within a patient at one time. Case studies, such as that of patient R.B., show that both types of amnesia can occur simultaneously. Case studies also show that amnesia is typically associated with damage to the medial temporal lobe. In addition, specific areas of the hippocampus (the CA1 region) are involved with memory. Research has also shown that when areas of the diencephalon are damaged, amnesia can occur*


Bingo!!!

I just billed December's services on December and customer claims they didnt authorize xxx services and are only paying $330 or their $1.005 collective invoices. Guess they might pay the balance when a lien is assessed against all 3 of their properties for the difference.

I use Quickbooks to keep track of invoices and payments. I cant see how anyone can keep track of anything else anymore efficiently than using an accounting program. I have a paperwork log that gets imputed into QB at the end of the month for the per service customers. All monthly is bill prepay for the upcoming month on the 1st. Service interruption on the 20th if no payment received. Works out well for the most part.

Whatever system you use, people will still do whatever they want or have money to pay I guess.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hate to be a PITA, but can someone post a completed/filled out invoice that they would send to a customer?


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

beanz27;1555541 said:


> Hate to be a PITA, but can someone post a completed/filled out invoice that they would send to a customer?


What would that serve?

Google one?


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

beanz27;1555541 said:


> Hate to be a PITA, but can someone post a completed/filled out invoice that they would send to a customer?


It's only rocket science if you're building rockets:laughing:

Here's a link to a free service invoice template:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/results.aspx?ctags=CL102207655

Now download it & make whatever changes you need & you're setpayup


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*invoicing*

we bill our per push accounts after each event. works good for us. We let Quick Books keep up with the payments made as they come in and post to proper invoice.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

underESTIMATED;1555540 said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> I just billed December's services on December and customer claims they didnt authorize xxx services and are only paying $330 or their $1.005 collective invoices. Guess they might pay the balance when a lien is assessed against all 3 of their properties for the difference.
> 
> ...


is it clear to them that you will not be attending the next event ? or are we keeping it a secret ? 
i had a customer try to pull a boner like that , we had 28'' overnite 2 weeks later . you couldnt find their entrance or exit due to my abandoned service and PENNDOT windrows . 
last i seen they were using hand tools and elbow grease by the dozen .
shame on the mess .
i think were even between the entertainment of watching 12 illegal aliens shoveling 5500 sq. ft. of frozen tundra and their cash register having cobwebs on it.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I use Groundskeeper Pro software year around for all my billing. Once a month here. If I have a couple commercial customers that are slow payers - I bill those every 2 weeks.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Spool it up;1556709 said:


> is it clear to them that you will not be attending the next event ? or are we keeping it a secret ?
> i had a customer try to pull a boner like that , we had 28'' overnite 2 weeks later . you couldnt find their entrance or exit due to my abandoned service and PENNDOT windrows .
> last i seen they were using hand tools and elbow grease by the dozen .
> shame on the mess .
> i think were even between the entertainment of watching 12 illegal aliens shoveling 5500 sq. ft. of frozen tundra and their cash register having cobwebs on it.


I would assume it's clear as they said to never step foot on their properties.

Works out fine with me, the family situation is a trust-fund setting....and the parents micro manages the son's business venture (which is fine - it's not my business). They pulled this **** back in the summer time when they misread the invoice and claimed I was charging them $70 to mow a 3k corner car lot & city devil strip. When if they actually looked at the line items, they would see that it also included cleaning the ($50) windows at this location.

Sometimes you can't fix stupidity in people. But if that's how you make your profit, by picking apart bills and telling the contractor what services you are going to pay for and what you aren't after the service is performed, then great.

That type of business isn't for me and they pretty much did me a favor.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

> Sometimes you can't fix stupidity in people. But if that's how you make your profit, by picking apart bills and telling the contractor what services you are going to pay for and what you aren't after the service is performed, then great.
> 
> That type of business isn't for me and they pretty much did me a favor.


Which is why you need to PIMP SLAP them with a mechanics lien.

The key thing after you pimp slap them with mechanics lien is to have it enforced. This means that you file suit to FORECLOSURE the lien.

Revenge is a dish best served chilledpayup


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I do monthly billing. 

This year i did set up 1 season contract. He paid half up front when i staked it, then the other half is due by February 1st. This is how the customer wanted it, so i just went with it. First time ive ever done a seasonal.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Meezer;1557107 said:


> Which is why you need to PIMP SLAP them with a mechanics lien.
> 
> The key thing after you pimp slap them with mechanics lien is to have it enforced. This means that you file suit to FORECLOSURE the lien.
> 
> Revenge is a dish best served chilledpayup


 I plan to do this for a customer that dicked me on the lawn side for $2k last year too.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

2K - ouch! I hope you get paid from that deadbeat! I had a customer that declared BK, so I didn't get the $300.00 he owed me for a season of mowing.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

We bill at the beginning of the month for the previous months services. I also pay my subs at the beginning of the month for the previous months services. Seems to have worked out fine. I have been doing it this way for years with no problems. Invoices are due 15 days past the invoice date, late fees applied after 10 days past due. So realistically my clients have 25 days to pay with no penalty. The key is to have good clients that pay right away. I have never had to apply a late fee...


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I bill after every event unless they are forecasting something within about a 5 day span. Invoices are due 15 days from invoice date and if received after that late fee is added. Its just easier for me because we only get upto 10 events all winter and I am a one man show so I don't have more than 10 accounts.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

What we do is email customers after each event, then we bill on the 1st and 15th of every month. They can go back through the emails and verify anything they want to. I use an excel invoice, that we email out, for now next year switching it over to quick books. Never have to charge a late fee, my customers are all great payers!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I feel pretty dumb for not knowing this considering I worked in an auto shop for 2 years. 

What exactly is a mechanics lean? I guess we always had paying customers but still, I should know this....


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

beanz27;1557695 said:


> So I feel pretty dumb for not knowing this considering I worked in an auto shop for 2 years.
> 
> What exactly is a mechanics lean? I guess we always had paying customers but still, I should know this....


For your state it would be this:

http://www.mulliganbjornnes.com/assets/files/MechLienBrochure.pdf

http://www.ag.state.mn.us/Consumer/Housing/CitGuide/Default.asp


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

underESTIMATED;1557041 said:


> I would assume it's clear as they said to never step foot on their properties.
> 
> Works out fine with me, the family situation is a trust-fund setting....and the parents micro manages the son's business venture (which is fine - it's not my business). They pulled this **** back in the summer time when they misread the invoice and claimed I was charging them $70 to mow a 3k corner car lot & city devil strip. When if they actually looked at the line items, they would see that it also included cleaning the ($50) windows at this location.
> 
> ...


*believe me , they're not stupid , they play dumb against you to see how far your willing to take the situation . Thats how they steal .

yes, tight ass contracts worded properly helps . you'll notice that they wont sign them cause there are no loopholes.

its a food chain type of life. the sharks always eat the guppies .

i know contractors with hundreds of thousands on the street because of beginning work without correct draws . if you bid a job for 20k. you need 5-7500 down just to begin . then half way thru the job you'll need another draw .

im not financing a job with 5k in material " just to get the work " . when they see that , you've opened yourself to a non profit organization. this has become almost normal these days because the economy

as rahm emanuel said ," never let a good crisis go to waste. *


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Spool it up;1557729 said:


> *b
> i know contractors with hundreds of thousands on the street because of beginning work without correct draws . if you bid a job for 20k. you need 5-7500 down just to begin . then half way thru the job you'll need another draw .
> 
> im not financing a job with 5k in material " just to get the work " . when they see that , you've opened yourself to a non profit organization. this has become almost normal these days because the economy
> ...


On a $20k job I have it set up for multiple "progress payments" AKA draws so the last draw amount is around 5%.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I bill monthly, each invoice has the dates i pushed and my commercial accounts i put down the date and times for each push. The 1st month is always hell as you spend a lot in fuel, labor, maintenance and other expenses until those checks begin to roll in. The commercial accounts tend to be the worst, i wait until after the 1st to bill and by then they do not pay until the next month so for example all of Decembers plowing will not pay until the 1st week of Feb. PITA this way but when the snow stops flying in the spring i still have some checks coming in during the dead spell.Thumbs Up


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

woodchuck2;1561773 said:


> I bill monthly, each invoice has the dates i pushed and my commercial accounts i put down the date and times for each push. The 1st month is always hell as you spend a lot in fuel, labor, maintenance and other expenses until those checks begin to roll in. The commercial accounts tend to be the worst, i wait until after the 1st to bill and by then they do not pay until the next month so for example all of Decembers plowing will not pay until the 1st week of Feb. PITA this way but when the snow stops flying in the spring i still have some checks coming in during the dead spell.Thumbs Up


+1.

I can't think of any way that's less hectic.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I bill after each event for the push pushes. And my contracts are set up to bill out on the 1st of every month. I also send out the snowfall report with the per pushes so I don't get "hey you didn't plow that day" calls from cheap managers.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I do monthly billing Stamps are to high send out after each event Plus to much paper going waste and to much paper work 49 invoice in winter time 75-80 during summer time
90% my customers ask for monthly billing works for them works for me


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

underESTIMATED;1557041 said:


> I would assume it's clear as they said to never step foot on their properties.
> 
> Works out fine with me, the family situation is a trust-fund setting....and the parents micro manages the son's business venture (which is fine - it's not my business). They pulled this **** back in the summer time when they misread the invoice and claimed I was charging them $70 to mow a 3k corner car lot & city devil strip. When if they actually looked at the line items, they would see that it also included cleaning the ($50) windows at this location.
> 
> ...


wealthy people are the ones who established the amnesia scam . its in their blood . iv never met a stupid wealthy person . i dont do windows , thats where i get off the train .


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Spool it up;1562617 said:


> wealthy people are the ones who established the amnesia scam . its in their blood . iv never met a stupid wealthy person . i dont do windows , thats where i get off the train .


I secured an attorney to take care of these toolsheds, and a few others on my caseload early next week.

Window business is a great addition to your business. Quick, inexpensive, and rarely is unprofitable. Not to mention - for the most part people cannot clean windows without seeing streaks from paper towels and glass cleaner. Thumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

underESTIMATED;1562900 said:


> I secured an attorney to take care of these toolsheds, and a few others on my caseload early next week.
> 
> Window business is a great addition to your business. Quick, inexpensive, and rarely is unprofitable. Not to mention - for the most part people cannot clean windows without seeing streaks from paper towels and glass cleaner. Thumbs Up


i hear ya . :laughing:


----------



## Gioscapes (Jan 14, 2013)

I bill every storm. Week after. I think getting a bill at the end of the month when it snowed 3 times (wish that will happen) customer will think wow thats a lot of money.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I bill my plowing every two weeks. With 2 weeks to pay. None payment within two weeks results with no service Gil paid in full. Never really had issues. With the ones I do they'll call I tell them why myself or the other guy didn't plow them. They go 'oh' everytime. And pay in full for everything including that storm before I'll drop my blade. I'm not a bank!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Antlerart06;1562575 said:


> I do monthly billing Stamps are to high send out after each event Plus to much paper going waste and to much paper work 49 invoice in winter time 75-80 during summer time
> 90% my customers ask for monthly billing works for them works for me


Stamps? Email them dude. Saves a lot of time and money! I only mail out to older people who never got in with technology.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

wilsonsground;1567049 said:


> Stamps? Email them dude. Saves a lot of time and money! I only mail out to older people who never got in with technology.


I'm ALL about emailing invoices now. I only have a couple people who request snail mail. I email invoices out monthly through Quickbooks with a link to pay online. Most people pay within a few days because it is only a couple clicks on their computer.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i bill at the end of the month,use a program called book keeper ,simple and easy to do invoices and keep track of your expences


----------



## TehTDK (Jan 17, 2013)

When I get started I will bill once pr month for seasonal contracts. Send them out on the 20th and make em payable by the 1st. Thus any additional services are rolling from 20 to 19 of next month. 

On call customers still 20th, but with all the "calls" or services itemised and dated from the 20th of the month before to the 19th of the month I will be sending the bill.

Is it a high volume customer I might consider doing 2 bills a month, or reduce the payment period if its a client who has a bad habit of paying late.


----------

